# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Will umbedingt Dh fahren aber Eltern sind dagegen

## tobi97

Hallo

Ich möchte unbedingt Downhill fahren bzw. mir ein Downhill-/Freeridebike kaufen( Klar für den anfang kein neues), aber meine Eltern sind leider dagegen ( da ihnen mein Onkel das wieder ausgeredet hat ),sie sagen es ist zu gefährlich. Klar besteht ein Risiko, aber es kann auch bei ,,normalen" MTB Ausfahrten oder bei Touren zu Unfällen kommen.

Vor einigen Jahren fuhr ich noch MTB Rennen wo ich auch gesprungen bin (ich weiß bei DH sind die Sprünge häftiger), Stiegen hinabfuhr usw. . Momentan bauen sie auf der MTB Strecke größere Schanzen, die ich auch schon ausprobierte . Die Mountainbiker die auch DH fahren meinten ich sollte auch mal Downhill ausprobieren

Hätte jemand Vorschläge wie ich meine Eltern übereden kann oder einige gute Eigenschaften für DH

----------


## suicidedownhill

Verbessert die Körperkoordination und natürlich Fitniss.

----------


## MEGA

und der Geld is besser in ein DH bike investiert als in Bier beim Wirt... Trägt somit auch zur Gesundheit bei...  :Wink:

----------


## tobi97

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@MEGA wenn ich mit fast 15 schon Bier im Wirtshaus kriegen würde  :Smile: 

Leider überzeugte meine Eltern  das auch nicht :Frown: 
Eigentlich wärs ja ein sinvoller Sport in meiner Umgebung, 42 km bis zur DH strecke in Lipno , und öters sind wir auch in den Bergen.
Da es in Österreich soviele Strecken gibt kommy man já auch in Urlaubsorte wo meine Eltern urlaub machen könnten. 
Irgendwie muss ich Sie rum kriegen das ich fahren darf.      

Welches bike wäre für den Anfang gut . 
Ich könnte ein Scott Nitrous 20 Von einem Bekannten haben

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Gute Bikes gibts mittlerweile sehr sehr viele.Wichtigstes Kriterium ist dein Preislimit  :Wink:

----------


## tobi97

Momentan hab ich nur 1000€ für das Bike zur Verfügung. Wenn meine Eltern dafür sind das ich fahren darf.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

naja dann brauchst auch noch die ausrüstung... sprich mit einem tausender kommst net soo weit...

scott nitrous is eigentlich nicht wirklich für dh geeignet, eher für touren und max enduro...

probier sie doch einfach mal zu überreden, dass du dh einen tag mit einem fahrtechnikkurs probieren darfst... in bikeparks wird sowas meistens angeboten, dort kannst du dir auch die ganze ausrüstung ausborgen...

sag einfach, du willst es einfach einmal probieren. und danach sieht man eh, ob es dir gefällt, oder nicht...

----------


## Loki87

Überrede sie doch mal nen Tag mit dir in nen Bikepark zu fahren.
Und vor Ort sollen deine Eltern sich das mal anschauen und nach Möglichkeit auch mal nen erfahrenen Fahrer interviewen.
Oftmals haben Außenstehende vollkommen falsche Vorstellungen und die Beschreibung der Kids die oft in Richtung "so Steinfelder und riesige Schanzen springen und ist scho gefährlich, aber nicht so richtig gefährlich" ist oft auch nicht hilfreich  :Wink:  (das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du zu doof bist, aber man selbst ist oft etwas zu begeistert und verliert daher an Glaubwürdigkeit).

Vor Ort relativiert sich der Eindruck dann auch etwas, vor allem wenn sie sehen, dass du noch lange nicht die dicken Gaps springst. Dass das recht schnell gehen kann, musst ihnen ja nicht auf die Nase binden ;-)
Wichtig ist einfach, dass du ihnen ein realistisches Bild verschaffst. Sie dürfen nicht nur die Worldcup und Rampage Videos kennen, denn was wir Normalsterbliche so machen ist ja durchaus auf nem komplett anderen Level.

Edit:
Wurschtfelckerls Idee mit dem Anfängerkurs ist auch gut.
Das vermittelt deinen Eltern ein Gefühl von Sicherheit und Kontrolle und sie haben mit dem Trainer ne Ansprechperson. Dem kannst deine Situation ja dann beim fahren mal erklären. Meist wirkt es sehr überzeugend, wenn einem eine so kompetente PErson (ist ja schließlich ne Art Lehrer) überzeugende Argumente liefern kann, warum das ganze doch nicht so gefährlich ist.
Also lass sie ruhig mal bisl mit dem quatschen.

----------


## tobi97

Ich werds mal probieren

----------


## Otto

> scott nitrous is eigentlich nicht wirklich für dh geeignet, eher für touren und max enduro...
> ...


da muss ich leider wiedersprechen.....sicher kann man das das Scott Nitrous auf Enduro aufbauen, aber es hat hinten 190 und vorne je nach Gabel auch 190 also eher im Freeridebereich anzusiedeln.
Ich habe meiner Frau eines vor paar Jahren aufgebaut (gibts nun auch zum Verkauf im Marktplatz) welche hinten den DHX4.0 (190mm) und vorne die Totem Air (190mm) drin hat, dann die Formular theOne drauf, einen stabilen Laufradsatz (Bike hat dann trotzdem noch so an die 17-18kg je nach Ausstattung) und sie hat damit vor Jahren begonnen und kommt auch aktuell gut damit zurecht. Sie fährt damit auch Downhillstrecken und für die Freeridestrecken die zu Beginn oft bevorzugt werden ist es auf jeden Fal super geeignet.

@tobi97 - gerade zu Beginn muss es nicht das teuerste Bike sein, denn ein kleiner Umfaller kann schon mal einen Schaden am Bike anrichten.
Bezüglich Deiner Eltern würde ich ihnen nicht die coolen Videos zeigen und auch keinen WC-Lauf sondern überrede sie zu einem Ausflug (z.B. Leogang, oder Saalbach die MilkaLine, Bischofsmais geht auch) dort werden sie dann feststellen "diesen Sport machen Kleinkinder, Kinder, Frauen und auch alte Männer!"*gg* dann werden sie auch weniger Bedenken haben.....wie alt sind die Eltern? Die könnten ja gleich mit Dir anfangen!*ggg* (Ich bin 42J und fahre auch noch....bei uns fährt die ganze Familie)
Eine Unfallversicherung sollte auf jeden Fall auch ins Auge gefasst werden (kommt natürlich auch bischen darauf an wo Du fährst) - denn wenn Du Dir z.B. oben am Berg (wo man nicht mit einem Rettungsauto hinfahren kann) z.B. den Oberschenkel brichst muss der Hubschrauber anrücken und dies ist dann ca. so teuer wie beim Skifahren und wenn Du da keine Versicherung hast wird das dann teuer.

----------


## georg

Würde auch meinen du liegst ihnen so lange in den Ohren bsi sie einverstanden sind dich zu nem Anfängerkurs zu schicken bzw mal mitzufahren. Anfängerkurs halte ich auch für eine sehr gute Idee - gibt den Eltern ein GEfühl der Sicherheit und wenn du den Trainer und deine Eltern dazu bringst miteinander zu quatschen fällts ihnen dann auch leichter.

Unfallversicherung: Wenn es um die Bergekosten geht gibt es auch folgende Minimalvariante: Du trittst einen alpinen Verein bei, zB. Naturfreunde, ÖTK oder ÖAV. Da sind die Bergekosten auch in der Jahresprämie inkludiert. Kostet je nach Verein zwischen 50,- und 100,-Euro  pro Jahr.
Die absolute Minimalvariante ist Förderer der österreichischen Bergrettung. Siehe www.bergrettung.at
Da werden bis Bergekosten weltweit bis 15.000 Eur ersetzt, das gilt für Bergung aus Berg- und Wassernot, inkl Pisten- und Flugsportarten. Ob da MTB dazugehört ist halt rechtlich fraglich. Hilft nur erkundigen. Kostet aber nur 22,- pro Jahr. (Nachdem unser Sport aber am Berg ausgeführt wird und die Bergrettung aber zB beim 24Std Downhill mit 2 Teams anrückt ist die Bergrettung für unseren Sport auch zuständig und imho die Versicherung eigentlich auch gültig.)

<Beginn OT> Hubschrauber kommt nicht nur wenn man nicht mit dem Auto hinfahren kann. Das kann einem auch mit einem verstauchten Knöchel wenn man auf der Forststrasse liegt passieren, dass sich plötzlich der Hubschi daneben hinsetzt. Hängt einfach davon ab ob die Retter Zeit und Lust haben da raufzufahren und dich runterzufahren oder lieber die Flugretter schicken.
In Österreich und Italien zahlt den Hubschi übrigens der Patient wenn es medizinisch nicht indiziert war (was im Übrigen die Krankenkasse im Nachhinein beurteilt), in Frankreich zahlt das Innenministerium, Deutschland weiß ich nicht. <Ende OT>

----------


## Otto

"passt zwar nicht mehr ganz zum Thema" - Bezüglich Versicherung gibts auch dort einige Infos:

https://www.downhill-board.com/49535...t=Versicherung

ich habe einige Versicherungsversionen rechtlich prüfen lassen und Uniqua war da die Einzige.....

"denn Downhillen = nicht gleich Mountainbiken!"

----------

